# XM Direct working in a 2001!



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

(Pics will come later.)

I figured there would be a significant crowd of people who are at least interested. 

First off, I should note that my 2001 3'er is NOT natively compatible with either the OEM Sirius solution, or the aftermarket Blitzsafe XM tuner that uses the stereo's Sirius capacity.

To start with, I acquired a head unit from a 2003 3'er. Not that ANY head unit manufactured in the YEAR (not model year) of 2003 is compatible. A head unit manufactured in 2002 MUST have software version 50. You can tell the software version and manufacturing sate by either looking on the bootom of the unit or accessing the service menu. See the end of this write up for instructions on accessing the service menu.

Installing the head unit was relatively easy with one important hiccup. Although the head units from 2003 are fully electrically compatible with my 2001, the rocket scientists at BMW decided that the antenna connector plug had to change. I've currently got a totally half assed adapter made up from a couple wires and some electrical tape, but that will have to change. (Anyone with a lead on plugs/adapters for this person, PLEASE e-mail me.)

I obtained the XM Direct unit from "Satellite Radios and More. Note that they offer FREE next day air shipping on orders of over $100. 
Here's the URL: 
http://www.radiosandmore.com/prod_detail.asp?pn=rvr-d-001-bmw 
Fortunately, BMW did NOT decide to change the wiring harness for the changer. The Blitzsafe adapter included with the XM Direct unit plugs right in to the two CD changer plugs, and the XM Direct unit plugs into that with two RCA cables and a PS/2 like plug.

After all that, I fired up the car and the head unit went into "Sirius" mode.

I'm VERY happy now. I knew there was a reason I skipped the kludged Pioneer piggyback tuner solution. 

Extra info, ripped the 'fest from "bluer1."

To access the service menu in the BMW Business CD: 
- turn the radio off, then on again 
- press and hold M for 10 seconds 
- display will show SN#nnnnnnnn 
- press +/- to access settings 
- press 1-6 to change settings

Settings I know of are: 
SN - serial number 
SV - software version 
signal strength level 
GAL - speed sensitive loudness 
DSP - n/a 
TP-V - traffic program volume (non-USA feature) 
display check 
tuner area selection 
AF - alternative frequency (non-USA feature)

Cycle power to exit service mode.

Some aren't modifiable - hope that helps.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Where did you get your '03 head unit?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I posted a wanted ad on fanatics. Within two days I'd received an offer at $175, and the unit shipped out on Monday. 

Note that you should be able to get a lot for your current unit on fleabay.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## AG (Apr 24, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> -snip-
> 
> Installing the head unit was relatively easy with one important hiccup. Although the head units from 2003 are fully electrically compatible with my 2001, the rocket scientists at BMW decided that the antenna connector plug had to change. I've currently got a totally half assed adapter made up from a couple wires and some electrical tape, but that will have to change. (Anyone with a lead on plugs/adapters for this person, PLEASE e-mail me.)


http://members.roadfly.org/bmw_e46_m3/documents/651099.pdf

Look towards the bottom of the SIB where they talk about replacing the radio. It mentions an Antenna Adapter Cable and gives a part number. It may or may not be what you need, but it should be a start. Also, I'm not sure if you need a new Antenna Diversity Amp too. www.openbmw.org has the SIBs for changing the Diveristy Amp.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

thanks!

I'll order the parts on Monday.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

Hey Nick325xiT,

Using this setup, can you still use a CD changer?
I mean the XM radio plugs in the changer connector, right? Does it have an extension plug with the same connector going out?

I very much like the idea of getting XM radio, but I also intend to get an MP3 hard disk player which will need the changer connector.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The answer is no, it doesn't allow future use of a CD changer. You might want to think about plugging an iPod into the aux-in adapter, though.


----------



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> The answer is no, it doesn't allow future use of a CD changer. You might want to think about plugging an iPod into the aux-in adapter, though.


Darn ... I want to keep my CD Changer


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> The answer is no, it doesn't allow future use of a CD changer. You might want to think about plugging an iPod into the aux-in adapter, though.


I don't think the iPod is a good solution - I do have an iPod and Aux-In. But I think it's much better to get a dedicated player that will be in the car all the time, and will reuse steering wheel controls. It's either going to be PhatBox or Dension, and at this point I am more inclined to go with Dension.

Maybe I'll try to find a splitter that plugs in the changer connector and produces 2 such connectors - one for the XM tuner and one for the changer/MP3. I presume that's what the stock Sirius tuner does.


----------



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

st_o_p said:


> I don't think the iPod is a good solution - I do have an iPod and Aux-In. But I think it's much better to get a dedicated player that will be in the car all the time, and will reuse steering wheel controls. It's either going to be PhatBox or Dension, and at this point I am more inclined to go with Dension.
> 
> Maybe I'll try to find a splitter that plugs in the changer connector and produces 2 such connectors - one for the XM tuner and one for the changer/MP3. I presume that's what the stock Sirius tuner does.


Who makes the iPod and how is the mp3 sound quality thru the Aux adapter? Just curious as I just installed the Aux Connector Input Kit to my glove box.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

st_o_p said:


> I don't think the iPod is a good solution - I do have an iPod and Aux-In. But I think it's much better to get a dedicated player that will be in the car all the time, and will reuse steering wheel controls. It's either going to be PhatBox or Dension, and at this point I am more inclined to go with Dension.
> 
> Maybe I'll try to find a splitter that plugs in the changer connector and produces 2 such connectors - one for the XM tuner and one for the changer/MP3. I presume that's what the stock Sirius tuner does.


 Oh I agree. That's why I delayed XM for a year, and then paid four times (or twelve times) what I really needed to pay.

It's really too bad they don't yet have a fully workable solution.


----------



## E46CollegePunk (May 9, 2003)

Nic, did you ever get the adapter parts needed for the swap? im ready to do one ASAP and get bluetooth and XM into an 01 car


----------

